# no sound out of pioneer head unit?



## Stealth

I think i may have shorted out a pioneer head unit without knowing it. It'll turn on just fine, and i can scroll through tuner, CD, aux, etc... but nothing comes out of the speakers. if i take a 9v battery to the speaker leads, the speakers 'make sound', but when i connect the speakers to the head unit, they're not getting anything.

also, surprisingly, when i try to plug the ipod cable to the back of the head unit, it says there's a short in the ipod cable (wtf?)

it worked just fine till i wired an in-line switch to be able to shut the head unit off. the head unit still works fine, so it can't be the switch...

also, are the head units supposed to be grounded to the chassis? i have the ground hooked up on the wiring harness, of course, but i didn't have a ground to the chassis, till i realized that may be the reason the head unit isn't turning on. now it turns on, but i can disconnect the chassis ground once it's on and it still runs. weird.


----------



## incman78

what model pioneer you got?


----------



## mario2times

when you installed the switch check to make sure you did not ground or pinch speaker wires by accident .. that will put radio in protection. but left for long time will burn out the internal amp... also you did not mention if you had an amp to run the speakers ..if so check the remote wire that you did not disconnect it or pinch it..


----------



## Stealth

Pioneer DEH2100IB SCD 

And i double checked - there's no reason for it not to work. i connect a 9v battery to the leads on the head unit harness that connect to each speaker, and i get static out of the speakers, so that's not the problem. the radio is on, and shows to be working.

i've RMA'd the head unit - the new one will be here beginning of next week, and we'll see if it swaps in and works :/ 

Also, to answer your other question, both speakers are running off the H/U  no external amp


----------



## mario2times

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 2 2009, 09:54 PM~15255260
> *Pioneer DEH2100IB SCD
> 
> And i double checked - there's no reason for it not to work.  i connect a 9v battery to the leads on the head unit harness that connect to each speaker, and i get static out of the speakers, so that's not the problem.  the radio is on, and shows to be working.
> 
> i've RMA'd the head unit - the new one will be here beginning of next week, and we'll see if it swaps in and works :/
> 
> Also, to answer your other question, both speakers are running off the H/U   no external amp
> *


well hopefully new radio works if not make sure your not grounding on speakers most common problem.. also speaker could be blown.. also when you disconnected the ground it still stayed on probably grounding from antenna plug..double check for good ground chassis alway better.. using multimeter is the best bet but if you dont have one get another speker laying around plug that one in to head unit while radio is out and see if it works... hope this helps


----------

